# p220 carry holster



## tj71 (Nov 26, 2010)

I`m wondering if anyone has tried to carry a p220 carry model w/rail,in a iwb holster.And if so how did it work out for you in the summer time.


----------



## carterrob (May 11, 2011)

I carry a P220-Carry in a Don Hume IWB holster and it works out well. I usually wear jeans and a polo or Hawaiian shirt and find the iwb carry to be comfortable though I did have to buy jeans 1" bigger in the waistband. The weight is noticable and does take some getting used to. I have also carried my P220 wearing cargo shorts and found it works if I wear a belt. An untucked polo or Hawaiian shirt covers nicely even when you move or raise your arms and though someone who looks closely can see that I have something in my belt, it's not obvious that it's a weapon. Could be a cell phone or pocket knife.
I did have one incident last summer though, we were at the 4th of July carnival and I was watching my 5-yo daughter get on the carousel and stepped backward. I hadn't noticed a little girl that stood behind me and her father put his hand on my back to keep me from stepping on her. His hand came to rest on the butt of my pistol, which caused me to turn quickly. He realized what he had touched and his eyes widened and he became very apologetic for touching me. There was no issue, I apologized for almost stepping on his daughter and assured him there wasn't a problem and we went our way. I had to chuckle later at the shock on his face though.


----------

